# Handrail as conduit ?????



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Why is this any different than any other conduit run? Or metal appliance?

Provided the flex is LFMC and the pipe is bonded, what is your issue with it?


----------



## jayd3 (Feb 20, 2019)

Handrails get lots of bare skin contact and are not listed as an appliance, they also often come lose. Every appliance or other raceway or enclosure has to be listed for it's use and has installation requirements. Conduits and raceways are supposed to be secured so they are not being pulled and pushed on. If not a violation its very poor practice. I been around alot of institutional building and never seen anything like it.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Don't use the handrail then.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jayd3 said:


> Handrails get lots of bare skin contact


 So do metal appliances. What makes this raceway you’re talking about anymore dangerous?



> Conduits and raceways are supposed to be secured so they are not being pulled and pushed on.


 Was it secured to code? Securing or supporting a conduit is not to stop it from being pulled and pushed on. It is to make sure that it remains in place when it is pulled and pushed on.


----------



## jayd3 (Feb 20, 2019)

I cant say if t fittings with about 4ft of pipe going down to a pipe flange tapcon screwed into concrete is code but I never seen it done that way.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This is definitely a time to take out the cameraphone and snap a pic.

Could that conduit be for a video camera or something low voltage attached to the pole?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

hackwork said:


> why is this any different than any other conduit run? Or metal appliance?
> 
> Provided the flex is lfmc and the pipe is bonded, what is your issue with it?


300.2


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

110.8


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> 300.2





macmikeman said:


> 110.8


Sorry Mike Holt, but no.


----------



## jayd3 (Feb 20, 2019)

300.12 disqualifies this raceway because of the use of plumbing fittings : the plumbing *Ts *not conduit bodies which connect the legs that are *pipe flanged *and concrete screwed into the steps as a means of support. Perhaps you mean 100.10 requiring materials be listed for there intended use which this pipe being preexisting would not be. There is likely no qualifying 100.8 bonding either as I saw no grounding conductor.


----------



## jayd3 (Feb 20, 2019)

I should have caught the plumbing fittings right away. While sch 40 plumbing couplings are often accepted Ts and elbows are not.
I just knew it looked like a Harry's hillbilly home improvements job. Sorry Harry.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

jayd3 said:


> I should have caught the plumbing fittings right away. While sch 40 plumbing couplings are often accepted Ts and elbows are not.
> I just knew it looked like a Harry's hillbilly home improvements job. Sorry Harry.


You mean you can't do that? I used to do work in an old feed mill that used them everywhere the maintenance guys added conduit.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jayd3 said:


> 300.12 disqualifies this raceway because of the use of plumbing fittings : the plumbing *Ts *not conduit bodies which connect the legs that are *pipe flanged *and concrete screwed into the steps as a means of support. Perhaps you mean 100.10 requiring materials be listed for there intended use which this pipe being preexisting would not be. There is likely no qualifying 100.8 bonding either as I saw no grounding conductor.


You could be very well right, the numbers might have changed since 08, which we are still on.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

So call it a sleeve and run a cable instead.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

CoolWill said:


> So call it a sleeve and run a cable instead.


The OP is retired & it's something he saw.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> The OP is retired


*Whispering to Bird Dog*: Is it the senility or eyesight thing this time?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

The_Modifier said:


> *Whispering to Bird Dog*: Is it the senility or eyesight thing this time?:vs_laugh:


*Whispering back to The_Modifier* It's both. :vs_laugh:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Whatever you do do it right. SAFE


http://www.fox5dc.com/news/local-ne...ition-shocked-at-mgm-national-harbor-fountain


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I once saw the top horizontal post of a chain link fence used as a raceway for some back yard lighting. I had a picture of it, will post it if I find it.


----------

